# Hans Barbecue Sauce



## okie54 (Nov 12, 2013)

For anyone lucky enough to have eaten at Han's Barbecue in OKC about 20 years ago they would remember their BBQ sauce...still the best I've ever had.  Han's closed about 20 years ago and I've been trying to duplicate their sauce ever since but really haven't come very close.

The sauce was very thin which originally made me believe it was a vinegar based sauce but now I'm not so sure...certainly nothing like any carolina BBQ sauce I've ever tasted.  The sauce was fairly sweet at the start and then it would set your mouth on fire if you got the hotter sauce.  The sauce would leave your plate totally red unlike what a thicker tomato based sauce would do.

If anyone knows of a sauce like this that I could buy on the open market please let me know....even better if someone has a recipe that would be close to it.


----------



## geeta (Jul 14, 2014)

I happened to be looking at Billy Gibbons BBQ sauce and started thinking about Han's sauce and found this  and then this article--that may be how to trace this recipe..http://newsok.com/city-barbecue-landmark-closing/article/2335720


----------



## geeta (Jul 14, 2014)

It's possible to look her up and her descendents through, for example, the obits in the Oklahoman. Contact a reference librarian--they may be able to help. There's one other way through some public records, but I'm not going into it here. You really want  to contact them? Spend the dough for a private detective.

I remember the one  before the 10th street one too--I remember going up and down on those wood floors too-and the  NW 10th Street location later. Also the giant potatoes.

I always got a rib sandwich. I was too little to each much more. I miss both  locations.

Some one with some real dough should be able to  find these people and the recipe and bottle it. It's so different from anything I have ever tried, and my Dad use to make the mustard and vinegar based stuff--it was never as good or even close to Han's sauce. Too much vinegar and celery seed in it.

I am vegetarian now and I STILL miss that sauce.  (Yeah--ha ha ha folks--it IS difficult to resist barbeque. In KC gates used to barbeque sweet potatoes. maybe they still do.)

It wasn't similar, but I also liked the orange juice based sauce


----------



## rick robertson (Apr 28, 2015)

I belong to a group of people in OKC that have discussed Hans BBQ on many occasions. It is one of the best, if not THE BEST BBQs of all-time. According to one member, the family has been offered $25k for the recipe, but won't sell. What a shame.


----------



## soonerace2011 (Aug 3, 2015)

I remember going to Hans BBQ as a youth with my family, 10th & Tulsa.  I loved everything about it:  The dry rub ribs, baked potatoes, and the baked beans were special too, but of course, the sauce was exceptional.  I was always excited to go there, except we usually didn't buy the incredible BBQ sauce.  I liked mild back in those days, but I'm sure the HOT was great, too.  It's too bad that the owners were not willing to sell their recipe.  IMO, there is no other BBQ sauce quite like it.  I've only tasted one sauce that comes even close.....believe or not, Arby's 3 pepper sauce has some of the same flavors, but it's just not the same.  Funny that I used to put that sauce on everything... including Arby's roast beef sandwiches.  If you every find anything similar please share!


----------

